# MonsterKat11's New PB-GMR Flatheads 5/1/10



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Korey and I hit an unusual spot tonight. I am glad we did, as Korey got his New PB catfish, a nice healty 28 # Great Miami River Flathead. 

We landed 5 flatheads and lost one in a snag. My best tonight was a somewhat short beefy 23 # flathead. 

Way to go Korey.









[/IMG]


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

way to go Korey, I remember when you were just a young lad just getting started in catfishing, you have come a long way.


----------



## pendog66 (Mar 23, 2005)

congrats on the new pb korey


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Nice job guys, Thats a good looking healthy GMR fish, as most are. 
Mellon, your up on me now for the year, I still havent got a flattie yet. 

Salmonid


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

very nice river flathead, good job.


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

Nice job Korey!! Mellon glad to see you are getting out some. For awhile there last year you werent getting out much at all.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Yea tell me about it. I'm trying to have everything else slow down some and my hope is to get out at least 3 days a month.


----------



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

i sure hope you took a shower and scrubbed down in some HOT water when you got home! 

thats some mean lookin POISON IVY growing right behind Korey in that pic!


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Knock on wood, but even as a kid I could lay down in and never be affected. Again knock on wood.


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

Good job Corey!!
That fish looks well fed.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Mellon, when I was a kid I could walk through miles of it and did all along the LMR growing up, never got a lick of it. When i got to be about your age, things started changing, one time my wife said, hey, looks like you got PI, and I replied nope i never get it....well she was right, as always...that was the start of a bad thing, now If I even look at it, I get it real bad.. I guess its part of your body changing as you get into your 40's.... So I guess I would not knock on wood if I was you...Ha Ha

Salmonid


----------



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

if either of you are allergic to it, and you are going to fish that spot a lot, come over and borrow my tank sprayer with some brush killer in it. i have some stuff that has even killed small Maple trees! kills to root too, it gone for good.


----------



## monsterKAT11 (Jun 20, 2004)

thanks for the congratulations guys! it was a beautiful fish for sure. i do get poison ivy but i'm not allergic to it, didn't get any either just a tick or two. I think poison ivy is just the opposite of most things, in the sense of with most things the more your exposed the more you build up a tolerance but with poison ivy the most your expose the more vulnerable you are to it.


----------



## Fisherman 3234 (Sep 8, 2008)

Nice Fish Korey Congrats on the new PB!


----------



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

welcome to the "28 club" lol. for some reason the GMR seems to produce a lot of 28's. a friend of mine cant break 28 on the GMR for nothing! he has caught countless 28's, everytime we think he's gonna break the "30 mark" the scale comes up 2 pounds short.


----------



## shadpocket (Jan 18, 2010)

Congrats on the new PB.


----------



## leftfordead88 (Oct 22, 2007)

Korey you should of bashed its head in with a rock and then went bass fishing. like a man.., only kidding guys , that's a nice fish for sure


----------



## monsterKAT11 (Jun 20, 2004)

leftfordead88 said:


> Korey you should of bashed its head in with a rock and then went bass fishing. like a man.., only kidding guys , that's a nice fish for sure


i would have but my arms were still tired from bashing the head in of all those 4 pound smallies i caught earlier that day


----------

